# Tagalog - New Year's greeting ?



## Neophytus

Hi everyone, 

I would like to know how we could translate in correct Tagalog, some usual New Year's greeting sentences like : 


May the new year bring you everything you could wish for. (Success, health, love...) 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## niernier

Nawa'y makamtan mo ang lahat-lahat ng hihilingin mo ngayong bagong taon. (Tagumpay, kalusugan, pag-ibig...)


----------



## Melanie02

Thanks for the translation, I've never know this one.


----------

